# EN: mon cœur ne battait que pour toi



## Frenchy's rule

Je veux dire "Mon coeur ne battait que pour toi" en anglais et j'aimerais savoir si je peux utiliser "used to" : "My heart used to beat only for you".

Je sais qu'on utilise "used to" pour parler d'une habitude dans le passé. Est-ce qu'on peut considérer qu'avant la rupture amoureuse, le fait que le coeur de la personne qui parle ne battait que pour elle était une habitude maintenant révolue (et donc on utilisera "used to"), ou bien on peut se contenter de dire "My heart beat only for you" ?


----------



## Micia93

"my heart used to beat*ing* only for you" ?


----------



## Ellea1

Hi,

I'd say the second one "My heart beat only for you".

I'm not sure about the first one. Sounds peculiar for me.


----------



## Quaeitur

Micia93 said:


> "my heart used to beat*ing* only for you" ?


I disagree. It would be My heard used to beat only for you as Frenchy's rule suggested.



			
				Ellea1 said:
			
		

> "My heart beat only for you".


The correct form would be: My heart beat*s* only for you, but this doesn't translate the *imparfait *in French.


----------



## Micia93

In which case do we use "used to + ing" Quaietur ?
I've often seen it


----------



## BEEKEEPER

It was used to beating...


----------



## Ellea1

Micia93 said:


> In which case do we use "used to + ing" Quaietur ?
> I've often seen it


 
 When the habit is strill true in the present.

I am used to visiting Word Reference's forum.


----------



## Zoulllien

Micia93 said:


> In which case do we use "used to + ing" Quaietur ?
> I've often seen it


  "To be used to + -ing" a le sens de "être habitué à", ca ne s'utilise pas pour exprimer le passé.


----------



## Quaeitur

Ellea1 said:


> When the habit is strill true in the present.
> 
> I am used to visiting Word Reference's forum.


Thank you for that rule! I didn't know it 

I wonder if it means we should say:

My heart used to beating for you
My heart used to beat only for you

...


----------



## Micia93

Merci Ellea et Zoulllien 
ça m'évitera de continuer à faire ce genre d'erreurs !


----------



## Frenchy's rule

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses, mais je préfère attendre l'avis d'un natif.


----------



## Suehil

'My heart used to beat for you' means that it happened in the past (imparfait)

'My heart is used to beating for you' means that my heart is accustomed to beating for you.

'My heart used to beating' is incorrect and means nothing.


----------



## Micia93

Suehil said:


> 'My heart used to beat for you' means that it happened in the past (imparfait)
> 
> 'My heart is used to beating for you' means that my heart is accustomed to beating for you.
> 
> 'My heart used to beating' is incorrect and means nothing.


 
tout s'éclaire , c'est le "is" que j'oubliais !


----------



## Oddmania

Suehil said:


> 'My heart used to beat for you' means that it happened in the past (imparfait)
> 
> 'My heart is used to beating for you' means that my heart is accustomed to beating for you.
> 
> 'My heart used to beating' is incorrect and means nothing.



What about _My heart was used to beating for you_ ? 

As far as I know, _used to_ is used to talk about things that happened several times in the past, but no longer go on.

And _to be used to + ING_ (in the Present or Past tense) is used to talk about real habits, something ritual, usual and customary.

So I guess the latter doesn't really work here as we can't say it's habit ?


----------



## Suehil

'... was used to...' could have meant 'in the past' in Shakespearean times, but nowadays (and for several hundred years) it means, '.. était habitué...'


----------



## Lifeisacabaret

I'm with Sue, this has to translate as either...
my heart used to beat only for you (if the love has ended) or my hearts beats only for you if it continues!
HTH


----------



## Frenchy's rule

Thanks everybody !
The love has ended yeah, so if I say "My heart beat only for you", the past tense doesn't imply the idea of habit in the past over now, does it ?


----------



## Lifeisacabaret

I think "my heart used to beat only for you" is better as it really emphasises that the love & the action of the heart beating for that person are both now in the past.   ie it did it & it doesn't do it any more.


----------

